# oil level curious good or bad



## vwfetus (Aug 31, 2018)

I don't get it one side show zero oil
another plenty
is this bad or good? 

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=19pRPfvmLTTf_RbTK3oQinau-Zlru5Hd7


----------



## Sagginwagen (Oct 15, 2018)

Drain the oil and fill with new. To me $40 is worth the piece of mind. 
It could be wiping off one side as you pull it out or add oil to one side dragging it out.


----------



## garryt (Dec 22, 2016)

that looks pretty empty to me. insert the dipstick and twist it round twice. then remove and check again. if it will twist that is!!! careful:what:


----------

